# Snowblower or Plow



## MattDewalt (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm looking at buying a snowblower. My driveway is only 150' long and 2 cars wide. I may double the length next year if I can get a permit to exit onto another road. Anyway, snowblowers I have been looking at are in the $2000-$2200 range. My question is - Are there any snowplows that can be bought for around the same money? I'd rather have a plow. I've always had a beater plow truck or a tractor with a loader. Now I'm down to just my truck - 99 Silverado 1/2 ton. What suggestions does everyone have? I've had no luck finding used locally.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MattDewalt _
> * Anyway, snowblowers I have been looking at are in the $2000-$2200 range. My question is - Are there any snowplows that can be bought for around the same money? I'd rather have a plow. *


A Snowsport or Snowbear would fit that range. Just do your research so you know what you're getting. Generally speaking, that would be a light-weight plow that is angled manually. It would not be suited for plowing anything besides your own small driveway. A commercial grade, hydraulic or electric operated plow for your truck would be a 7 1/2 foot, weigh 600 to 800 lbs and run around $3,000 to $4,000.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Check around in your area. You may be able to pick up a used heavier duty plow in that price range. I picked up an excellent used Fisher 7'6" from a local equipment dealer (so I paid semi top dollar) for $2100 installed plus tax this past winter. Check truck equipment (body builders) shops, and anyone else that sells plows. They sometimes buy good take off plows. Check with thelocal auto dealers. They sometimes sell used trucks and the customer doesn't want the plow. Post an ad on plowsite. I looked at some of the less expensive "homeowner" plows and decided that a good used plow was a better value for me.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can check enay i have seen some good deals also if ur handy or maybe a mechanic this centralparts warehouse


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

i would continue to look for a good used plow in your price range. you may have to spend a few hundred more but you should find something thats good. If you are going to spend alot of $ on a snowblower you might as well spend a little more and plow in a heated truck in half the time!


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

check out Snoway it will work nice on your truck. Very light with DP. I run one on my SUV trailblazer


----------

